# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Miesten bybridi ympäri vuoden työmatkailuun sopiva hakusessa

## devicecs

Hei! Ekanakin hei kaikille. Olen uusi jäsen ja nyt ois hakusessa työmatkoihin sopivaa hybridiä itselleni. Olen katsonut Tunturin Travelleriä pääsääntöisenä vaihtoehtona ja nyt heräs kiinnostus löytyiskö sille haastajaa tai onko kenelläkään antaa kokemuksia kyseisestä pyörästä.

----------


## Puskis

https://www.tunturi.fi/tuote/hybridi...-miesten-2021/

Pelkkään työmatkapyöräilyyn turhan overkill varustelu. Ilmoitetut osat laadukkaita, mut esim. napoja ja valoja ei kerrota. Mukavan saksalaishenkinen näkemys retkipyörästä kyllä. Jos pakkaa koko omaisuuden kyytiin, niin tuplajalkoja varmaan oppii arvostamaan. 

Tuotekuvassa on Maguran hydrauliset vannejarrut, joten joko kuva tai tuotetiedot on väärin. Vähän vois olla enemmän yritystä Tunturilla, kun sama moka löytyy jo viime vuodelta.

----------


## nure

Mielipide tietenkin kymmeniä vuosia ympärivuoden pyöräilleenä, en kyllä ottaisi hybridiä ympäri vuotiseen ajoon en ainakaan tuollaista täysin varusteltua "retkipyörää".
Täysjäykkä maastopyörä tyyppinen oiva kapistus kun löytää, mahtuu alle kunnon nastarenkaan ja toimii mainiosti yleispyöränäkin.

----------

